

Show HN: iTerm2 Workspace Generator - woebtz
http://benjaminma.github.io/iterm2-workspace-generator/#/

======
woebtz
Hi HN,

I built this tool to help me bootstrap various work environments using iTerm2.
Profiles never quite clicked for me and so I chose juggling a few
.applescripts for my least hassle solution.

This is a WIP and I'd love your suggestions and feedback for improvements.

Thanks! Ben

